# Biochar



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read from Growing TN...

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/08/biochar-new-applications-old-agricultural-practice/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=635a1eaca6-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-635a1eaca6-296641129


----------

